# Do Santa and Model Trains Go Together?



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I just had a thought. This happens once or twice a year.

Ya all know about the trend to do away with the fatso from the north pole.

But I was wondering, will doing in Santa hurt the future of model railroading?

This is very deep thinking I know but we're up to it. Let this video inspire us...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I always loved him as the cabbie in "Scrooged"...:thumbsup:


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I think the connection between the traditional Christmas and model trains will disappear eventually as the Christian faith moves over to allow for other religions gaining ground in the U.S. today. I don't say I like this trend; I just say I see it coming.

Probably most who will be into this hobby in the future will be those who grew up in a house where dad played with trains.

In the past Christmas itself drew many into the hobby. Stores set up window displays and Santa was seen on TV reading a letter from Tommy who wants a toy train for Christmas.

Model railroading will continue but the lose of the Christmas materialism will hurt the hobby.

Just my -2 cents.

DJTrains


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't think there's any chance of Santa, trees, or model trains disappearing. To justify that statement, I'd point out that the evergreen tree has been a focal point of celebrating the resurgence of life after the darkest (longest) night of winter before Christianity. Let's face it---regardless of your religious beliefs, we all love celebrating life and it's cycles. That celebration predated Christianity. We're told Santa is of Christian origin and that is probably correct; generosity and giving are not. Santa is a symbol that represents the joy of giving and celebrating, and I think we have a lot to be thankful for. Even in times of hardship and war, people manage to come up with a tree of some sort and a rudimentary Santa.
As for model trains...that might be the most tenuous, but we love our toys and traditions. We put candles in pumpkins because the Irish put them in turnips hundreds of years ago; we build snowmen and fly kites. There are some things we continue to want or do without recollection of where and why they originated---it's part of who we are. Snowmen are useless and so are kites, but they give us pleasure and remind us of our childhood. Jack-o-lanterns touch that part of us that wants reassurance in the dark. Model trains draw upon those same deep-in-the-soul hungers for the comforts of childhood. I forsee more trains as the technology in real-life equipment improves, modelled in the toys of future children and adults. 

Last of all, I'd point out that we still make a major event of a planting/fertility celebration that goes all the way back to the Babylonians in early biblical times. I think that demonstrates the staying power of our customs and the toys that go with them. Here, Easter is the Christian celebration of Jesus rising from the dead after being crucified. However, it was originally a spring celebration about planting and the goddest Ashtar---hence the name. The eggs and Easter Bunny go back to that earlier celebration of Ashtar. The jews picked up the custom from the babylonians while they were in captivity, and brought it back to Israel with them. I feel like, if the eggs and bunny made it for about 3000 years, my beloved American Flyer has a pretty good shot at it, too. Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Reckers said:


> I don't think there's any chance of Santa, trees, or model trains disappearing. To justify that statement, I'd point out that the evergreen tree has been a focal point of celebrating the resurgence of life after the darkest (longest) night of winter before Christianity. Let's face it---regardless of your religious beliefs, we all love celebrating life and it's cycles. That celebration predated Christianity. We're told Santa is of Christian origin and that is probably correct; generosity and giving are not. Santa is a symbol that represents the joy of giving and celebrating, and I think we have a lot to be thankful for. Even in times of hardship and war, people manage to come up with a tree of some sort and a rudimentary Santa.
> As for model trains...that might be the most tenuous, but we love our toys and traditions. We put candles in pumpkins because the Irish put them in turnips hundreds of years ago; we build snowmen and fly kites. There are some things we continue to want or do without recollection of where and why they originated---it's part of who we are. Snowmen are useless and so are kites, but they give us pleasure and remind us of our childhood. Jack-o-lanterns touch that part of us that wants reassurance in the dark. Model trains draw upon those same deep-in-the-soul hungers for the comforts of childhood. I forsee more trains as the technology in real-life equipment improves, modelled in the toys of future children and adults.
> 
> Last of all, I'd point out that we still make a major event of a planting/fertility celebration that goes all the way back to the Babylonians in early biblical times. I think that demonstrates the staying power of our customs and the toys that go with them. Here, Easter is the Christian celebration of Jesus rising from the dead after being crucified. However, it was originally a spring celebration about planting and the goddest Ashtar---hence the name. The eggs and Easter Bunny go back to that earlier celebration of Ashtar. The jews picked up the custom from the babylonians while they were in captivity, and brought it back to Israel with them. I feel like, if the eggs and bunny made it for about 3000 years, my beloved American Flyer has a pretty good shot at it, too. Merry Christmas to you!


Some very good points.

I think the tree and general holiday attractions will keep going on because like you pointed out; the tree thing is very old. But I still think “Jolly Old Saint Nick” will eventually buy the farm, so ta speak. New powerful groups in America see him as way too Christian. He has that name and that general image.

There was a time when some children didn’t learn the truth about Santa Claus until they reached the 7th grade. Some parents were very outspoken about teachers not telling children about Santa. I saw this is the public school system up to about the mid 1960’s.

Try to find a public school student today of any age who believes in Santa. 

Many now feel we must have something to replace Christmas that's not so one-sided. I’ve heard talk about a more general “Winter Solstice” celebration that emphasizes all people religious and non-religious. This would make the money plus bring everyone into one main celebration at the same time of the year. Yes, we’d be talking about a mega big profit maker and a time of great fun for more people at one set time of the year.

But my main point for this thread was, in this big shift over to a new way of winter celebration, giving and general benevolence, what will become of those old toys that were heavily promoted by the old way (Christmas and Santa)?

Many children living today have probably never even seen a real train up close. You rarely see them in movies anymore.

I guess this whole discussion ends with a wait and see the ending. Who really knows?

All I know is due to my contacts I see a very definite turning away from anything favoring the Christian faith to an ever greater acceptance of Islam and other such political views. 

The big question for us is, will model railroading have a prosperous future in the “New Order” of things?

DJTrains


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Again....naahhhh. *L* If people hold to their religious beliefs under threat of persecution or death, they will hold to their customs because they love them, too. Most of us do not care what's politically correct; we may be forced to observe correctness at work, but not in our homes. Live on, Santa, live on!


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Reckers said:


> Again....naahhhh. *L* If people hold to their religious beliefs under threat of persecution or death, they will hold to their customs because they love them, too. Most of us do not care what's politically correct; we may be forced to observe correctness at work, but not in our homes. Live on, Santa, live on!


Just the kind of post I wanted. :thumbsup:

Excellent and it was enjoyable chatting 

DJTrains


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Any day, any way.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Don't Tell the Jolly Old soul he's done!*

As long as children believe in the Big Guy.....he will never die! Just played Santa at my wife's elementary school......don't tell those 4-5 yr. olds that Santa is dead......thats like saying"Superman is Dead"!:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Just did Santa for the kids on my property...and perish the thought of no trains under my tree...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Gotta admit, though....if I could find a flexible lil Santa doll of the right size, I'd have one locomotive racing around under the tree with Santa strapped across the front like a deer on the hood!


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Reckers said:


> Gotta admit, though....if I could find a flexible lil Santa doll of the right size, I'd have one locomotive racing around under the tree with Santa strapped across the front like a deer on the hood!


Awesome idea!

Thanks!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Post a pic! *L*


----------

